# Moving sale...



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I am going to get my key to the new house by July 24th and should fully move in by Aug 15. So I am selling these two sets of tanks and pick up time is between Aug 10 to Aug 15.
Set 1:

120G 48x24x24 Acrylic tank with Stand. Comes with a return pump 
The tank will need some TLC, with 3 kids at home, I figure acrylic isn't the best way to go, especially when they start play with my algae scrubber and caught sand in it. It does scratched my tank. You will need to spend time to do the buffer.
I need this tank gone asap so whoever can pick it up with couple helpers can get it for SOLD
Here is the tank * PLEASE NOTE the light and power head in the picture is not included*
























This is what it was look like when I had it running.








This is inside the stand 

















Set 2:

Is my current display cube tank. 24"x24"x24". With stand and custom made stand. Currently still running. Drill from the back and will include the mag5 return pump.. [/B][/SIZE]
Asking for $350. Skimmer and light not included
overflow 

















Tank shot








Sump,









If you want to come see the cube tank, you can do it anytime, but if you want to see the 120g Acrylic, you will have to wait near the date of my actual moving as it is currently in my bedroom.

Send me a PM if you have questions


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Set 3:
I am cleaning up most my tanks to prepare my final move, so this is one of the tank I shut down. 
Most people using it for freshwater and maybe seahorse tank, but with the PAR38 24W light, you should have no problem keeping SPS under it.
Comes with pretty much everything that is needed to start a Reef tank.
15g Column tank (with the brand new hood as I don't use it for my saltwater) in box 
250W Heater
stock filter
a small power head
a PAR38 24W bulb with 40cm gooseneck

Take it all for $100 

Here is the tank with pic


























































and the LED is brand new


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Hi frank,
What part/area of gvrd are you moving to? Is there more space for all your tanks and equipment? Good luck with move.

Msjboy


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I am moving to production way area which is only 5 minutes from JL. I would have a lot more space for the tanks, just I want to keep more space for my kids to play. Cuz after all they are my priority. Thanks, I hope this move would be my last, I have been moving 4 times the last 5 years. I am start getting tired. This would be my own place so that would be good


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

what kind of skimmer is that? are you parting it out?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

skimmer is not for sale but it is a cadlight skimmer


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

bump again


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

bump for the post


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

bump with new pricing
120g tank is ready to pick up right now and the 60g is ready to pick up in 2 days.


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Pm sent thanks.


----------



## rabbit_lover (Aug 12, 2012)

hey just wondering if u still have it or not?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

have which one?I still have all 3 tanks and yes the PAR30 can be sold separately


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi. How much would the par 30 be with /without goose neck ?


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Another pm sent thanks


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

The PAR30 LED is $56 without the gooseneck and $71 with gooseneck. (Tax included)


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

bump, and want to get the 120g tank gone


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Pm sent to you my friend


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

120g tank is gone, the 60g is up for sale for another 5 days and will be going to my storage


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Frank

Now I need to plan my work for the garage so I can setup that 120g =)


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL I hope you guys got less issue moving it off your cargo van


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

aQ.LED said:


> LOL I hope you guys got less issue moving it off your cargo van


Hard part was getting it in but a saw took care of that =) Now I've got no walking room in the garage so will be forced to do the re-arrangement soon, well not that soon going on vacation next week until the 26th so sometime after that. Thanks again!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

will drop the 60g to $250 if anyone want to take it till tomorrow. I will move it into my storage. after that either sell for $350 or just gonna save it for future use. It is unlike the 120g, it is not as heavy and it is glass tank so no scratch issue. Must pick up tomorrow, please contact my wife at 604-537-0264 via text


----------

